# Neue Hardware- Welche?



## Artpet (21. Mai 2008)

hallo an alle
Muss in kurze neue Rechner zusamen stellen. Das Problem ist, je mehr ich suche so verwirrt bin ich es. Kann mir jemand, der besser von der Konfiguration Ahnung hat als ich, dabei helfen?

Das ganze soll als Workstation dienen, Cinema4D, Photoshop, und für spielen soll auch was gutes sein. Bitte um paar sachlichen Tipps, vor allem wenn um die Stromkosten und Leistung geht  
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Momentan habe ich folgendes herausgesucht:

Asus P5N-T DELUXE S775 NV780 SLI FSB 1333MHz ATX - 162,63 €
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2.50GHz 1333MHz tray - 199,65 €
Kit 4x1024MB OCZ DDR2 1150MHz CL5 Reaper HPC Edition - 266,60 €
500GB Samsung HD502IJ SATA300 7200rpm 16MB - 56,70 €
1024MB Leadtek Winfast PX9800GX2 PCIe DDR3 - 414,34 €
Zalman 9700 NT (AMD, Intel) - 56,62 €
inkl. UST 19%: 163,37 €
Zwischensumme: 1.023,24 €


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Mai 2008)

Themen dieser Art gab es doch nun wirklich schon genug und auch für diese Aufgabengebiete. Suchfunktion nutzen :/

Zu deiner Konfiguration kann ich nur sagen, dass man die durchaus so kaufen kann. Allerdings solltest du auch daran denken, dass du ein Gehäuse und Netzteil brauchst


----------



## Artpet (21. Mai 2008)

Ja die Themen gibst genug, aber die Hardware die auf dem Markt kommt ist schneller als manche hier Posten, was in letzten Monat sein Gültigkeit hatte heute kann schon veraltet werden.

Gehäuse hab ja schon und Netzteil, ich denke ne 700W wird voll reichen oder?

Was ist mit dem CPU, lohnt es sich oder lieber beim vorgänger zugreifen


----------



## Karlzberg (21. Mai 2008)

@Raubkopierer: Es mag zwar genügend Themen dieser Art geben, jedoch brauchen die meisten ihre PC's für andere Bereiche und haben andere Preiskategorien. Dadurch wird alles weniger vergleichbar. 

@Thread:
Dein Mainboard unterstützt nur DDR2-1066-Speicher. Weiterhin würde ich eher zu zwei Riegeln à 2GB greifen. Das vereinfacht für die Zukunft die Aufrüstbarkeit. Wobei man beim RAM natürlich sagen muss, dass mehr als 4GB auch erstmal unterstützt werden müssen. 

Von der GraKa bin ich ebenfalls nicht ganz begeistert. Du kannst sie natürlich einbauen, allerdings würde ich an Deiner Stelle hier eher zu etwas günstigerem tendieren. Eine Geforce 8800 ist ebefalls sehr schnell, aber wesentlich kostengünstiger und kompatibler. Ich bin mir nämlich nicht ganz sicher, ob diese beiden GPU's auf einer GraKa so wunderbar funktionieren, wie sie das sollen. Ich habe schon einiges gelesen, was darauf hindeutet, dass gerade die 9000er Serie einige Probleme zu haben scheint. 
Wenn es unbedingt eine Karte mit zwei GPU's sein soll, würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher zu einer ATI tendieren. Hier hast Du zusätzlich noch den Vorteil, dass Du Dir dann eine Crissfire-fähiges Board zulegen kannst, was schnelleren Speicher erlaubt. Schnellerer Arbeitsspeicher macht sich für Dein Haupt-aAufgabengebiet schon minimal bemerkbar, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig. 

Gerade dann, wenn es Dir um die Stromkosten geht, wäre evtl. ndoch AMD als CPU eine Überlegung wert. Der Vorteil der Phenom-Prozessoren ist, dass Du einzelne CPU's ausschalten kannst, um so Strom zu sparen. Inwieweit das für Dich sinnvoll ist und inwieweit Du bereit bist, das zu tun, kannst nur Du selbst wissen. 
Interessant könnten dabei auch die neuen Prozessoren von AMD werden. Diese werden wohl die gleiche Option bieten, dabei aber (hoffentlich) mit den Intel mithalten können, oder gar schneller sein. 
Kommt für Dich das Abschalten einzelner Prozessoren nicht in Frage, so ist allerdings wiederum Intel weniger Stromhungrig.


----------

